# RME Babyface Pro?



## 10Dman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello everyone! 
I'm still trying to find out what kind of audio interface I want to go with, I mostly make cinematic music and have closer to 200 channels in my template.
I want to do some overdubs with my violin as well.
Will the Babyface Pro perform as well as UFX or UCX when it comes to midi,buffer, libraries and all that stuff?
I'm not seeing myself getting an orchestra to play my music anytime soon, so many inputs/outputs won't be that necessary.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

10Dman


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 16, 2015)

Not that I'm in the business of a sound card right now I might be soon, and am also curios about this. My RME HDSPE AIO runs very well.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 16, 2015)

I am also looking at the BFP (now that it's finally out), so any user info would be appreciated.


----------



## tack (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm also curious if the Pro suffers from IMD. My non-Pro does. I posted about it on Gearslutz but the thread never went anywhere.

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/low-end-theory/1007314-rme-babyface-intermodulation-distortion.html


----------



## vrocko (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been using it for about a week and really liking it. I wrote a little bit about it in this thread(post#25).
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/rme-babyface-pro-announced.44989/page-2#post-3894762


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 17, 2015)

tack said:


> I'm also curious if the Pro suffers from IMD. My non-Pro does. I posted about it on Gearslutz but the thread never went anywhere.
> 
> https://www.gearslutz.com/board/low-end-theory/1007314-rme-babyface-intermodulation-distortion.html


That is interesting. But it is a difficult one as it is not reported elsewhere or supported by anyone that I can find. 

Yours, 
Concerned BF owner


----------



## tack (Sep 17, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> That is interesting. But it is a difficult one as it is not reported elsewhere or supported by anyone that I can find.


Yes, but it's easy to test. That's why I asked on gearslutz. Can you test it?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 17, 2015)

...interesting article on XIPH there. I am curious if actually all digital devices "suffer" from IMD at 24/192... and if the effect is actually imperceivable.
In theory, I can test it, but in practice, is it worth it when, as the author points out, we shouldn't bother with 24/192, and I don't?


----------



## tack (Sep 17, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> In theory, I can test it, but in practice, is it worth it when, as the author points out, we shouldn't bother with 24/192, and I don't?


I don't either, but damnit it's the principle, isn't it. That thing is one expensive piece of hardware!


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 17, 2015)

LOL
XIPH highlighted quality headphones... and back to the OP... that's the biggest draw of the BFPro over the BF: superior headphone preamp.


----------



## tack (Sep 18, 2015)

10Dman said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't have that much knowledge about the technical aspects of recording and audio, but does it matter if there are audiable noise/distortion at 192khz on that test? I thought most recordings where done in 48/96khz? Isnt that what most libraries are recorded at anyway?



IMO it matters when you have set out to buy a high quality DAC -- one that has a very good reputation indeed.

It's not just 192KHz though. I can reproduce the distortion at 96KHz too. I have a few albums in my collection recorded at 96KHz which I downsample to 48KHz on playback.

I'm not terribly inconvenienced by this in practice. I don't particularly care about 96KHz playback. I'm more concerned about the fact that I _need_ to downsample to avoid the IMD. Like I said, it's the principle.

Maybe what bothers me most is that IMD actually lends credence to those who say they can hear a difference between 48 and 96/192. These rates is completely indistinguishable in theory and _should_ be in practice, except when DACs or something else in the audio chain distorts because of the high sample rate, and that just only fuels what is truly a ridiculous debate.


----------

